# had surgery today



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

had half my thyroid removed n felt fine after i left recovery but then tonight seem to be low in calcium as having leg spasms, just waiting on labs


----------



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

turns out it was low electrolytes not low calcium, probably caused by my anxiety about surgery which was a piece of cake! surgeon had a look at mass after operating n concluded not cancer so a good day. plus i have my own modern en suite room with HD tv, internet nd a large menu to order my meals from!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad to know things have turned out well and that you are feeling well. Best wishes!


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

glad to know you're feeling fairly well afterward! I am scheduled for TT on May 8 and am kindof freaking out.  But my grandma is going to come into town and take care of me!!  Home-made food and I don't have to do my laundry for 2 weeks!


----------



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

lol jshep, my mum flew out from england to look after me. i dont know how ul feel after TT but i feel great after my lobectomy, they always said my labs were within range (had lobe removed due to tumor) but i know my body and my neck would coincidentaly swell wen i felt the symptoms of hyper even tho the labs suggested i was normal


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad you are feeling well. It's kinda amazing how normal/well you can feel after surgery, right?

jshep, you'll do fine. The waiting is the hardest part, but once it's done, you'll say "Wow, I wish I knew is was that easy!"


----------



## JellyB (Apr 18, 2012)

@CMaxwell,

Well done you and hope you have a smooth recovery and start felling better soon! Could I ask what made you choose surgery over radiation as I am new to all this and do you also have eye issues such as graves and does removing the thyroid etc... help with symptomes etc? Did you have to wait a long time for/before surgery was done?

All answers welcome, ty.


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

cmax - Glad things are going well.

joplin - you couldn't have said it better about the surgery. Our minds build it up so much, especially if you have never really had any kind of surgery before!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

JellyB said:


> @CMaxwell,
> 
> Well done you and hope you have a smooth recovery and start felling better soon! Could I ask what made you choose surgery over radiation as I am new to all this and do you also have eye issues such as graves and does removing the thyroid etc... help with symptomes etc? Did you have to wait a long time for/before surgery was done?
> 
> All answers welcome, ty.


The surgery helped my symptoms so much. I think they have all gone away! I only have minimal eye involvement in the left eye. I was scared of RAI so I had the surgery, twice. It is not that bad.


----------



## JellyB (Apr 18, 2012)

webster2 said:


> The surgery helped my symptoms so much. I think they have all gone away! I only have minimal eye involvement in the left eye. I was scared of RAI so I had the surgery, twice. It is not that bad.


Thanks for the reply and glad to hear that all has gone smoothly for you. hugs1

Wow twice! I think surgery would be my first choice too, but I think I am a long way off atm from getting that choice as my blood tests are all over the place atm, and the eye is slightly annoying too and a bit of dry eye, but hanging on in there as its a long road ahead i hear.

Love the site and nice to hear so many encouraging stories!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cmaxwell1 said:


> had half my thyroid removed n felt fine after i left recovery but then tonight seem to be low in calcium as having leg spasms, just waiting on labs


Oh,my goodness!!! Hope your labs come in quickly. How are you otherwise?


----------



## cmaxwell1 (Feb 24, 2012)

feeling a bit rough to be honest, just shaky n off so im getting my labs done today i think at my endo's office


----------

